# No more Europe Song



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I promised I would bugger off and stop whining on about Brexit but couldn't get it out of my mind so for the first time in 25 years I wrote a song and a first as Reggae was on my mind and ive never ever done Reggae. Its ferkin easy. 

I am sure the Brexiteers will hate it but it sums up how I feel as I start the revolution. 

Copyright Barryd and Fruitcake Productions, all guitars and lyrics played and howled by yours truly and base and drums nicked out off the internet. Im not sure there has ever been a Reggae song with a guitar solo so we could be breaking new ground. Glastonbury here we come then.

Lyrics below as Im a bit pished and even I had to read them on playback,

No more Europe Song

Lyrics to sing along to. 

Oh lord no more Europe
Boris gone and blown it

Oh lord just no plan
Nige he aint our man

Whole world just gone crazy
Cos workers they just too lazy

They blaming our neighbours
No more Euro favours

Oh lord no more Europe
Boris gone and blown it

Our country torn apart
The leaver's daft old farts

No chance to get back in
The plugs pulled, it's a sin

Our money down the drain
No care If were in pain

Oh lord no more Europe
Boris gone and blown it

Solo

*Repeat neverendum!*


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I misread that as no more Eurovision!>

One day it may happen!>


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

That's very good Barry. Maybe a new career looms into view? 
You never know, they might even let you into Euroland again if you are a famous singer/songwriter.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Sad


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

but 52%of US are pleased with the result . . .perhaps you could write a happy song celebrating our wishes.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

That was good Barry, and certainly expressed what some of us are feeling. I know there are many who would say just get over it, and no doubt we will, but apart from concerns about how things eventually work out on a practical level there is actually an emotional dimension to deal with. It does feel like a real loss, so there has to be some sort of grieving period. Must sound weird I know to brexiteers but I feel like some part of my identity has been lost. 


Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> but 52%of US are pleased with the result . . .perhaps you could write a happy song celebrating our wishes.


No, surely it has to come from the heart. Write your own song.

Chris


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I ****ing hate reggae!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's good that you have a backup career Bazza  

Not a huge fan of Reggy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> I ****ing hate reggae!


The software is malfunctioning I think.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

That is a very sad song; cheer up and stop insulting people. One vote each and whatever your views you can do with it what you like.

As to the title, you mean no more European Union not Europe I take it.

For a lovely Sunday morning it has happened now get on with it. The sun will rise tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> No, surely it has to come from the heart. Write your own song.
> 
> Chris


Exactly. The fact that I have never written a song from the heart since I was a youngster but managed to lay down a musical track and add some (ok ****e) lyrics in less than two hours speaks volumes to me.

Im not a massive fan of Reggae either to be honest but it seemed an appropriate revolutionary platform. Could have been Sex Pistolsesque but you really dont want to hear me screaming punk rock. Even Brexiteers dont deserve that.

I Think it needs a video. Perhaps it will go viral (With the right shove of course.  ).

Sad and insulting? I fecking hope so.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just for you Barry





and another sad


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

What a great version





Another good one


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I saved the best until last





enjoy!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> I ****ing hate reggae!


Much apologies! Thought it would be censored automatically. :surprise:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it.

Once when DTP was falling from carports and off motor bikes he told one of his accident stories which could easily have killed him. I was appalled and wrote Feck Me Dave, only not using Feck, and it appeared much to Dave /Zebedee's annoyance, but he's not a mod anymore so you're OK.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Barry

The result of the referendum was VERY clearly not what YOU wanted, but it WAS what the majority of the rest of the population of the UK wanted (on numbers alone, ignoring regions) 

So suck it up and get on with enjoying life, the decision has been made and there is cock all you (or anyone else) can do to alter it. 

In the sphere of your (and my) life there will be very little difference so, like I said, just get on with enjoying your life (as I am doing) rather than moping about something you cannot change.

Andy 

(Who, if anyone is remotely interested, DID vote for Brexit)

Just spotted your latest post about other songs.

For my part I would like to suggest the Eurocrats listen carefully to

"Wont get fooled again" by The Who


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure you're right about that Andy, there are still plenty of hurdles before Brexit even begins.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's a worryng item: http://indy100.independent.co.uk/ar...ument-brexitrelated-racial-abuse--W1WSKn_ZRVb


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I'm not sure you're right about that Andy, there are still plenty of hurdles before Brexit even begins.


What bit are you not sure I am right about????

I would agree with you 100% (rare I know!) that there are an enormous number of hurdles to be overcome and I certainly don't underestimate the magnitude of the work involved.

However it is clearly going to happen UNLESS the Eurocrats come to THEIR senses, realise that they precipitated the whole Brexit issue by being so bloody intransigent, and agree to some serious AND BINDING reforms to the whole EU set up and persuade the UK Public to stay, and THAT will be an even BIGGER hurdle.

I have always said that I would have been more than happy to stay in the "Common Market" which is what we actually signed up to but NOT the Federal States of Europe which the Eurocrats and politicians cunningly converted it into.

Has the UK made the right decision??? I really don't know. I THINK it has, but, as I have said many times in tha past, I could be wrong, it won't be the first time and certainly won't be the last time.

Only Time will tell

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well it aint over yet as far as I am concerned.

Anyway. Ive made a video for the song.  I think its a work of ferkin art meself!

Turn the subtitles on at the bottom of the video to sing along if they dont work automatically. I bet you will all be humming it tomorrow


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> ................................ the decision has been made and there is cock all you (or anyone else) can do to alter it.


That bit Andy.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

So what exactly CAN Barryd do to alter it???

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Barry

Nice bit of work (and you don't have a bad voice either) but will you please stop windin yerself up man!!

Do you think for a moment that Boris (or anyone else) is going to view your video and think to himself "You know what, Barryd is right, I should listen to him and simply ignore what the majority of the UK population showed they wanted in the referendum" 

Like I said, suck it up and get on with enjoying the rest of your life BUT..........
If you really think being in Europe would be better why not apply for French/German/Dutch/Spanish or any of the other 23 nations citizenship and live there??

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Exactly. The fact that I have never written a song from the heart since I was a youngster but managed to lay down a musical track and add some (ok ****e) lyrics in less than two hours speaks volumes to me.
> 
> Im not a massive fan of Reggae either to be honest but it seemed an appropriate revolutionary platform. Could have been Sex Pistolsesque but you really dont want to hear me screaming punk rock. Even Brexiteers dont deserve that.
> 
> ...


It's a ****e reggy song though Barry, it'd be better as a rap song I think.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Barry
> 
> Nice bit of work (and you don't have a bad voice either) but will you please stop windin yerself up man!!
> 
> ...


Yeah but thats what musicians do when they want to protest about something they feel passionately about. They write songs about it.

Band aid, Bob Marley, John Lennon etc all wrote songs that changed the world. In fact it was Band aid that was largely responsible for waking up the world and governments to the desperate need for help in Africa and across the globe. Governments can indeed be changed by music.

Look at Woodstock and the raft of anti Vietnam songs. I am sure they made a difference.

Dont worry. Im not expecting it to go global or for Boris to see it and decide it was all a daft idea although if I ever get to perform it live and he turns up I may wrap my guitar round his head. 

Thanks for the comments though.


----------

